# My spinning wheel



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

My spinning wheel was always displayed at my grandmothers house as an antique that we grandchildren were not allowed to play with. When she passed away it was one of the items I chose to keep as a reminder of her. She was an amazing woman who taught me many things (including how to knit). However, she never spun on this wheel or any other that I know of. This was just decoration. No touching! I remember all the Grandchildren tried but we knew we were not allowed. I purchased a drop spindle at a fiber festival last fall and was hooked. After looking at the prices of spinning wheels I knew I'd have to get creative to take my new found joy to the next level. With help from my husband (who had to create some missing parts) and YouTube videos on how to spin I've managed to spin on my Grandmothers spinning wheel. I don't know much about it but it is a flax wheel. Limits my spinning to very thin (but the roving lasts longer!). I only have one bobbin so I move the single ply onto an empty toilet paper roll so I can ply 2 together. When I spin I always think of my Grandma, I know she'd be thrilled.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful wheel.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How wonderful!! Beautiful wheel, and what a marvelous history!! Keep up the great spinning!!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Your 2 ply is lovely too. The wheel may be called a flax wheel, but they are mostly used for wool now days. Look around, I know you will be able to purchase a couple extra bobbins.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, your spinning is beautiful - wish you lived closer - I have several you could use


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

What a beautiful machine and a beautiful story! I was lucky enough to have a chance to spin flax at George Washington's Mount Vernon this past year. The wheel that the demonstrator was using was very similar to my wheel, with the addition of a tall distaff that held the strands of flax. It was easy to do - each strand was "glued" to the last by dipping my fingers into a cup of water and pressing the ends together. The strands have cellulose in them, which acts as a glue!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

ps - imagine my surprise when I went to Google to make sure that it was called a "distaff" - one of the sources was a KP Post!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful, now your treasured wheel, with your memories of your grandmother and that your husband made it a working wheel! This is a lovely story.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful wheel and how wonderful that your hubby could bring it back to life and now your are spinning. You're yarn is just beautifully spun. Have fun touching the don't touch wheel.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The wheel and the yarn are beautiful. Thanks for sharing the history of the spinning wheel.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How wonderful... beautiful yarn and wheel


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a wheel like that I am restoring Every is done except I cannot get the wheel to line up with the bobbin so the tension cords stays on.

any one have any suggestions?


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

It is alway great when the old ones are brought back to life. Good for you and great job!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I love your wheel. My grandmother had a great wheel. The wheel was lost when she move to her last home. We believe she spun cotton because she live on a farm and my grandfather grew cotton. I learn to spin because of her.

Have a wonderful time spinning and thinking of your grandmother.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

good for you!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Nice wheel, roving/yarn is very pretty.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely old wheel, and lovely yarn! Glad you got it working to such perfection!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ptober said:


> I have a wheel like that I am restoring Every is done except I cannot get the wheel to line up with the bobbin so the tension cords stays on.
> 
> any one have any suggestions?


I would suggest you start your question on its own topic so more will see it. What kind of wheel do you have? I have an Ashford and the bobbin lines up by moving the mother thingy so it lines up correctly. Not sure if your wheel does the same.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, it looks like you have mastered the wheel and your yarn is lovely. It is wonderfl that it ties to your memories of happy times with your grandmother.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

You might consider documenting the story and the restoration and storing it in a plastic sleeve attached under the footman or the slant board. Wherever this gem goes on its spinning journey, the history will be treasured. We spinners are sentimental that way.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Maginel said:


> You might consider documenting the story and the restoration and storing it in a plastic sleeve attached under the footman or the slant board. Wherever this gem goes on its spinning journey, the history will be treasured. We spinners are sentimental that way.


That is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What a wonderful history of the wheel. Your 2 ply is absolutely beautiful. I love the idea posted above of keeping a record of the history (provenance) with the wheel.


----------



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. I was spinning today and realized I feel a warmth from my wheel that I don't think I'd feel with another. I know my Grandma smiles when I spin. Placing the story in a ziplock under the wheel is a great idea! Thanks again and happy spinning. I love seeing what others do so keep the pictures coming too.


----------

